# Ferguson T0-30



## Mike Davis (Jan 23, 2019)

Good morning to all! I need to pick some of the older, grey sideburn brains. I have a 1954 Ferguson T0-30 tractor. I've been the proud owner for approximately 35 yrs. I have made some modifications to her over the years such as 12 volt conversion. Just this last fall, I decided to put in a electronic ignition system. Pertronix, which included a matching 40,000 hot coil with 3 ohms resistance. I put new spark plug wires that Pertronix suggested. New autolite 3116 spark plugs. New distributor cap. The tractor peered like a kitten for approximately a week. Then, started semi missing, running rough at idle and popping and snapping aloud going down hills. After inspection of plugs, they are black sut covered. I have also replaced carburetor last fall, marvel schebler type. Last week changed plugs once again. Spark is a white/blue color both at the coil and at the plugs. Any thoughts before I put points back into the system and put the Pertronix on the self?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You've changed a lot of things. Did this start before you changed the carb? Could be a stuck needle valve or the fuel mix may be too rich.
Could also be a faulty coil, or even spark plug wires that are causing too much resistance. I think these tractors used copper core plug wires, but not sure what Pertonix would suggest.


----------

